# sprayed doors look cloudy



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

I just sprayed some doors today {acrylic} with a 310 FF...A few of the doors are quite big with very large panels...Looking at them straight ahead they look flawless but on an extreme angle they have a cloudy look with some faint tails...I was spraying at around 2200 psi...You think the tip is too small or should I crank up the pressure even more?..It was a brand new FF tip.

How about spraying both up and down and side to side to try and even out the large panels?


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm sorry Josey...but I'm not familiar enough with your problem to offer any assistance.

hang on, I'm sure someone wiser than I will be along shortly.

I didn't want you to think I was ignoring you, and talking w/Woodland.


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Pics pls. 

Usually up down is plenty with a looksee from the side after every door. See a light spot? Just mist in it til it all looks nice and wet and even. If that makes sense. For me so long as I check every door from the side after I spray it, I can get an idea of what it will look like dry. Gloss is very telling. If you see flashing or dry spots or whatever you want to call it while it's wet you will see it dry as well. Depending on temp and humidity etc you will have a little more or less grace period to catch a dry spot. 

My experience anyway.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

What kind of paint and sheen?


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

Is this with the WB lacquer?


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

TTIULWOP.....I'm just say'n.


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

Rcon said:


> Is this with the WB lacquer?


It's a Cloverdale acrylic paint semi gloss called Ecologic.

I'm going to thin it a bit and increase the pressure...Hopefully that'll work out better.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I can't speak on the material but a larger tip might work well too.


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Ok so, just for the record since I put myself out there a bit. 

- I never had the privelege of using a AAA or AA (there is a difference I think  )or any of that nor have I really gotten into the specific pressure settings for a particular product either for that matter. Typically, since all products will apply differently, prior to beginning the spray process, I will adjust my pressure to whatever gives me a nice fan and finish then just roll with it. 

I took the time to read what was I think an 8 page thread between a few guys comparing a couple different units and I enjoyed the read. (must have to go the entire thread.) So, I will likely keep in mind specifics from this point forward. Not that I will be doing much else different other than just recognizing the specific settings. It is good to know I suppose. 

There is a spec sheet then there is the in the field reality of things. Unless in a controlled shop setting there will be variables that will need adjusting and in the end it will be the eye of the operator that fine tunes accordingly. 

I will admit to never using anything bigger than a 313 for trim also. In my experience thus far, I would go with a 211 before anything else if possible. Using the bigger fans for doors is likely wiser so long as I switch to a 211 for casings, base, etc.... 

So. Anyway. Have a good day make some money. Estimation and house wash day today for me.


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

Ok,here is the final chapter to that job..

I ended up using a 312FF {2200 psi} and it worked great...Someone recommended to look at the door on an angle while wet and it was a very good tip....Sometimes you can miss a spot on a pass while spraying.

The doors look like glass!

I took over the job where the last painter sprayed them in lacquer...Terrible spray job with lap lines etc...Customer is very pleased with my work.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Josey, I avoid the use of new FFT on doors. Most always grab the spent tips. New FFT's are superfine for the first 4 gallons or so before they open up. I'm not all that thrilled with the new FFT's on trim now that I think about it using x10

My favorite tip for doors is a Graco 311 black RAC5 although I spray on the brink of failure so there is no questions its wet.

like this


----------



## Gotdibz (Sep 30, 2010)

jack pauhl said:


> Josey, I avoid the use of new FFT on doors. Most always grab the spent tips. New FFT's are superfine for the first 4 gallons or so before they open up. I'm not all that thrilled with the new FFT's on trim now that I think about it using x10
> 
> My favorite tip for doors is a Graco 311 black RAC5 although I spray on the brink of failure so there is no questions its wet.
> 
> like this


I just wet myself looking at that. haha, real nice!


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Gotdibz said:


> I just wet myself looking at that. haha, real nice!


Thanks. You can almost read the stickers on the windows and clearly see the ceiling in the reflection too. They ripped that whole fireplace off days later and lowered it about 9". We had to do the whole thing again.


----------

